# Was in tears at Mac today due to Mac SA.. Major Update



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 19, 2005)

I was having a really good day today and was feeling quiet happy after enjoying an electronics lab at uni (strange i know!) and then i went into town to kill some time before i could meet a friend. I went to Mac ofcourse and was testing out the Studio Fix shades as i was still trying to decide which shade matched me best (SA chose a close match week before but it was definetly not right). So i put one on my face that i thought was the best match so that i could then go out and let it settle and check it out in natural day light before making my mind up, but before i left i thought i'd ask one of the SAs what they thought of it. There was only a guy on the counter and another girl on the till busy serving so i went up to the guy and stood there expecting him to look up to serve me. He didn't look up and kept faffing with something behind the counter (ok he might be busy but he could quickly look up at me and alteast say 'i'll be with you in a minuit' but he didn't) Then after ages he finally finishes doing what he was doing and even then he didn't greet me or ask how he could help, he just sort of acted like there was noone there and there was noone except me at the counter! I said "excuse me could you just help me decide if my foundation is right?" and from him came a massive sigh and he cocked his head to one side and acted all stressed and fed up and said "what is it that you're wanting?" and i just asked him if the one i was wearing looked like a good colour match and he sighed again (these are not normal sighs, they were massive exagerrated annoyed and rude sighs) and said "it's just that you're always coming into exchange, i see you come in every week exchanging stuff.." and he said it in such a rude 'i don't have time for you' way. I was totally gobsmacked and didn't have a clue how to respond, i was so shocked and couldn't even think of what to say and just nervously said "i don't always exchange, i keep most of my stuff.." and then he just looked at me with the same annoyed look and said "well what is it that you're wanting?" and by this time i didn't want his help at all but just went ahead and asked him if he thought the foundation shade was ok, he gave me a very casual answer and had barely looked at my foundation.. 
I was sooo shocked and upset by what had just happened and didn't know what to do, so i just browsed around for awhile while he hovered around the counter serving other customers that had come through exceptionally well and with lots of enthusiasm. I realised that for the last year and half the fact that he had hardly ever served me was not due to chance but because he had always ignored me, i would be standing there for ages patiently very obviosuly trying to get his attention and then when he comes over he would just brush me off after answering my queries half heartedly or just completely ignore me and serve with great enthusiasm any older ladies that came in after me (i'm 19yrs old).
He had also been very rude to be a year ago when i tried to ask him about different concealer formulations and he just made no eye contact with me and just wouldnt stand there to answer my questions even though he had noone else to serve and when he did answer they were very rude and annoyed answers like "well actually that's got more powder in so i don't know why you're looking at that anyway" while not even looking at me. 
And about him accusing me of 'coming in every week to exchange', i had exchanged powder, concealer and foundation in the past when i was trying them for the first time and the colours were wrong, admiteddly they were all bought seperately at different times of the year so i had to go back each time for each product to be exchanged so that made it seem like i went quite a few times, but so what? Mac are happy to exchange if the shade is not right and the SAs who did the exchanges were happy to aswell and seen as he has never served me i don't know how he thinks he has the right to assume that whenever i am on the till i am getting an exchange?! Could it be that i am actually buying as well? Has he ever checked my database to see that i actually buy quite alot for a student with no job.
So after doing some 'browsing' or more like getting over the shock i realised how angry i was and that this was very rude of him and he had always been ignoring me and that he has had a personal grudge with me for ages. I went to the girl at the till and told her that he had just been very rude to me and as i talked to her more telling her more details i just got really upset and ended up crying. The girl was really nice to me and agreed that he should not have been rude to me and that there is nothing wrong with exchanging if the colour is not right or the product doesn't work for you. I also told her how he has always ignored me and that he probably thinks i go to the counter and look around and don't buy anything but the only reason he would think that is because i've never been able to buy anything when he was there because he's never willing to serve me!! And she pointed out that, that shouldn't even matter though as even if i didn't buy stuff all the time i shouldn't get rude service. People are free to browse without buying. And i told her that i was feeling so humiliated and small and that i really don't feel like ever coming back there again and she was really sympathetic and said i obviosuly like the products and the company and i shouldn't let one person spoil that for me. She gave me the number and email address of the manager ,who was on holiday, so i could complain (even though i said i didn't want to bother as i was feeling so upset and hopeless about it but she insisted that i should) and she said she would talk to him about it aswell and she gave me some tissues.
It was just so humilating, there were lots of people around and other people working just opposite and i was there crying and he could very well see that i was and he didn't have a care in the world and was hovering past me and the girl and serving other people happily.
Sorry my post is so long and rambling, but i'm just so upset by this and my whole day and week has been spoilt, i've just got home awhile ago so i'm still feeling quiet upset about it. I'm definetly not going back there any time soon, i just feel too upset and paranoid that i am being watched and judged upon and i just don't want to see him. I will go back soon as the girls are lovely especially the 2 girls that i have been served by quite alot and have got to know me, but if he is there then i doubt i will stick around.

And right now i have no faith in the 'All races, all ages, all sexes'' motto of Mac..


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear you has such an experience with one member of staff.  I think that you _should_ contact the manager and let him know your concerns.  Staff who treat one customer badly usually treat others badly too.


----------



## starlight502 (Oct 19, 2005)

I am so sorry that this happened to you. I am glad you go it out though. Having someone at the counter to listen to you must have helped.  Don't let one bitter guy ruin your mac fun, especially if you have 2 girlies at the counter that you love. 

Remember you are beautiful and you go to the mac counter because you love it...  next time you go in there say hi to him and wink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C


----------



## kedra70 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sushi Flower: please, please, please contact the manager! There is no way that he should get away with treating you like that. How rude!! I'm sorry that you had to go through that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I was having a really good day today and was feeling quiet happy after enjoying an electronics lab at uni (strange i know!) and then i went into town to kill some time before i could meet a friend. I went to Mac ofcourse and was testing out the Studio Fix shades as i was still trying to decide which shade matched me best (SA chose a close match week before but it was definetly not right). So i put one on my face that i thought was the best match so that i could then go out and let it settle and check it out in natural day light before making my mind up, but before i left i thought i'd ask one of the SAs what they thought of it. There was only a guy on the counter and another girl on the till busy serving so i went up to the guy and stood there expecting him to look up to serve me. He didn't look up and kept faffing with something behind the counter (ok he might be busy but he could quickly look up at me and alteast say 'i'll be with you in a minuit' but he didn't) Then after ages he finally finishes doing what he was doing and even then he didn't greet me or ask how he could help, he just sort of acted like there was noone there and there was noone except me at the counter! I said "excuse me could you just help me decide if my foundation is right?" and from him came a massive sigh and he cocked his head to one side and acted all stressed and fed up and said "what is it that you're wanting?" and i just asked him if the one i was wearing looked like a good colour match and he sighed again (these are not normal sighs, they were massive exagerrated annoyed and rude sighs) and said "it's just that you're always coming into exchange, i see you come in every week exchanging stuff.." and he said it in such a rude 'i don't have time for you' way. I was totally gobsmacked and didn't have a clue how to respond, i was so shocked and couldn't even think of what to say and just nervously said "i don't always exchange, i keep most of my stuff.." and then he just looked at me with the same annoyed look and said "well what is it that you're wanting?" and by this time i didn't want his help at all but just went ahead and asked him if he thought the foundation shade was ok, he gave me a very casual answer and had barely looked at my foundation.. 
I was sooo shocked and upset by what had just happened and didn't know what to do, so i just browsed around for awhile while he hovered around the counter serving other customers that had come through exceptionally well and with lots of enthusiasm. I realised that for the last year and half the fact that he had hardly ever served me was not due to chance but because he had always ignored me, i would be standing there for ages patiently very obviosuly trying to get his attention and then when he comes over he would just brush me off after answering my queries half heartedly or just completely ignore me and serve with great enthusiasm any older ladies that came in after me (i'm 19yrs old).
He had also been very rude to be a year ago when i tried to ask him about different concealer formulations and he just made no eye contact with me and just wouldnt stand there to answer my questions even though he had noone else to serve and when he did answer they were very rude and annoyed answers like "well actually that's got more powder in so i don't know why you're looking at that anyway" while not even looking at me. 
And about him accusing me of 'coming in every week to exchange', i had exchanged powder, concealer and foundation in the past when i was trying them for the first time and the colours were wrong, admiteddly they were all bought seperately at different times of the year so i had to go back each time for each product to be exchanged so that made it seem like i went quite a few times, but so what? Mac are happy to exchange if the shade is not right and the SAs who did the exchanges were happy to aswell and seen as he has never served me i don't know how he thinks he has the right to assume that whenever i am on the till i am getting an exchange?! Could it be that i am actually buying as well? Has he ever checked my database to see that i actually buy quite alot for a student with no job.
So after doing some 'browsing' or more like getting over the shock i realised how angry i was and that this was very rude of him and he had always been ignoring me and that he has had a personal grudge with me for ages. I went to the girl at the till and told her that he had just been very rude to me and as i talked to her more telling her more details i just got really upset and ended up crying. The girl was really nice to me and agreed that he should not have been rude to me and that there is nothing wrong with exchanging if the colour is not right or the product doesn't work for you. I also told her how he has always ignored me and that he probably thinks i go to the counter and look around and don't buy anything but the only reason he would think that is because i've never been able to buy anything when he was there because he's never willing to serve me!! And she pointed out that, that shouldn't even matter though as even if i didn't buy stuff all the time i shouldn't get rude service. People are free to browse without buying. And i told her that i was feeling so humiliated and small and that i really don't feel like ever coming back there again and she was really sympathetic and said i obviosuly like the products and the company and i shouldn't let one person spoil that for me. She gave me the number and email address of the manager ,who was on holiday, so i could complain (even though i said i didn't want to bother as i was feeling so upset and hopeless about it but she insisted that i should) and she said she would talk to him about it aswell and she gave me some tissues.
It was just so humilating, there were lots of people around and other people working just opposite and i was there crying and he could very well see that i was and he didn't have a care in the world and was hovering past me and the girl and serving other people happily.
Sorry my post is so long and rambling, but i'm just so upset by this and my whole day and week has been spoilt, i've just got home awhile ago so i'm still feeling quiet upset about it. I'm definetly not going back there any time soon, i just feel too upset and paranoid that i am being watched and judged upon and i just don't want to see him. I will go back soon as the girls are lovely especially the 2 girls that i have been served by quite alot and have got to know me, but if he is there then i doubt i will stick around.

And right now i have no faith in the 'All races, all ages, all sexes'' motto of Mac.._


----------



## shygirl (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sorry you had a really bad experience. Here's my take on it:
You wouldn't have to exchange not one thing if a MA took the time to help you find the right shade. Of course, you won't find 'the' perfect match but close enough. I would tell him that next time.

Second, girl, you've gotta toughen up! The minute you reveal your sensitive nature, most people will chew you up and spit you right back out. Next time, just go right up to a MA and nicely make your presence known. 

If any person is rude to you, put them right back in their place. Don't worry about appearing mean. You just have to get your respect.

In a professional manner, tell the manager.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh hun, that really stinks!  Don't let him ruin your week!  Def complain to his manager.  I would also send a shot email to corporate and let them know.  Someone like him should not be working with people.

((( Hugs )))


----------



## user2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think you should write to the manager or even call him/her to tell him/her that he has been extremely rude to you!
But I'm so sorry that this happened to you!
Damn some of those SA should keep in mind that in the end it's the customer who brings in their salary!!
I can happily say that I have one of the most nicest counters out there! So move over to Berlin and you can see that ALL of the MAC MAs are amazingly sweet!!! Plus: We have a Pro Store!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh sweetie, what a shit he is.  I would write to bloody head office.  never mind speaking to the manager.  Go to the top.  He is giving MAC a bad reputation.
(((((hugs for my pretty eyed chum)))))


----------



## colormust (Oct 19, 2005)

u know that sucks, i have had some bad experiences too. mostly with the guys. (little divas)

u should complain to the manager, for sure or better yet go higher up cause this guy has been rude to you for like a year.  i am so sure that you arent the only one that feels this way about him. i bet his co-workers are well aware of how he treats some customers.


----------



## Defiantsnow (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with all the others, you should complain.  You might save someone else from going through what you went through.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 19, 2005)

CALL the MANAGER ASAP.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

Goodness this tops off the Evil MA's bit!. Thats so horrible i couldnt belive what i was reading!!! You should definatly speak or write to the manager and tell him/her how you felt. So what if you've returned stuff, almost everyone has, its what you do when ur not satisfied shit!! also I have never had a rude ma like this, the msot i have had is a girl giving me the I-know-mac-better-than-you tone but i put her in her place when i knew names of stuff she didnt know, not to prove her wrong but to knock her off her pedistool. I did witness one time this girl MA was attending this young girl and she was being so rude i felt bad for the girl but the girl just said i na firm voice "either you start to fake being nice or i can speak with your manager, so attened to me, iam a customer!" she quickly snapped out of it (almost embarresed she said it loud) i let ou a small and not noiticble chuckle but then felt bad the ma was humilated....jeez i always feel bad for the embarrsed person!LOL, point is, stand up to them, case in point when he said "well you always come in here every week and return stuff" i wouldve responded, "if its your buisness i return things iam not satisfied with, and as much has you noticed me have you ever tried to help me?" this puts him in a corner....


----------



## aziajs (Oct 19, 2005)

That was really fucked up.  There is just no other way to say it.  I am SO TIRED of people with bad attitudes.  If you don't want to work with the public, if you don't want to provide a service get another damn job!!!!  You should *DEFINITELY* contact the manager and tell him exactly what happened and that you humiliated, should not have been treated with such disregard and you are considering taking your business elsewhere.  You could always do like my mother does and contact the corporate office.  That does work.  The higher-ups don't want to deal with any enraged customers so they make someone address the situation.  

Secondly, I agree with SHYGIRL (who's name is ironic because I have a suspicion she's not that shy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) you have to toughen up.  Don't give them the satisifaction of seeing you tear up and get upset.  Next time you go over and tell him exactly where he can go.  You'll feel so much better that you handled it instead of allowing him to ruin your day.  Trust me, I have been there.  I tend to supress things but no more.  Enough is enough.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Oct 19, 2005)

You should call the manager.  What if hes doing this (which he probably is) to other people and they feel the same way?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, i was thinking maybe i'm overreacting but i can't get over the hurt and upset he has caused. It's not like when you go into a normal shop and some SA says something to you, with Mac you go in the same one regularly and build a relationship with that counter and the SAs know you, so one when says/does something like this it is even more offensive and rude and he could potentially lose alot of custom through that. He didn't care less how it made me feel or if i would stop coming but the SA i spoke to was really trying to convince me to keep coming. The way he acts i thought he was the manager all along,acting like he owns the counter but looks like his just an overconfident measly SA after all.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG what is with MAC lately!!! I had a similar problem recently and posted about it to have almost 50 replies about how people had been treated poorly too! It just goes to show how bad some of their MA's people skills are. I really hate that that happened to you because it was worse than how I was treated and I wanted to cry too. I would DEFINETLY call the manager and tell him/her about your experience. That loser should be fired. Anyways, cheer up and remember that those mean MA's suck, you dont


----------



## shygirl (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Secondly, I agree with SHYGIRL (who's name is ironic because I have a suspicion she's not that shy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
*lol* 

Trust me, I am, initially. I barely typed a word in Specktra during the first two months I lurked here. I'm a true introvert, too. So, I know exactly where Sushi Flower is coming from.


----------



## user3 (Oct 19, 2005)

That guy is big jerk off!

Screw him!

I think you should not only conact the manger but also contact MAC Via email or phone!

You should NEVER be treated that way!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 19, 2005)

That is absolutely horrible. You should definately contact the main office!  Gawd, I will be scared the next time I go to the MAC store.


----------



## NJDes (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sorry that guy made you feel so horrible. If he doesn't want to service everyone the same way than he shouldn't be there. I would talk tot he manager and send a n e-mail/place a phone call to MAC. Don't let him get away with that. And don't let him discourage you from going back to the counter. Just walk inthere wiht your head held high and buy/browse to your hearts content.


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 19, 2005)

Not just MAC but a lot of other high-end brands @ department stores can seem a little snobby. 

It's definitely best to just ignore them.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 19, 2005)

You can't ignore someone who just comes out with a rude, false accusation when you have approached them to help you though and they are there to help so i shouldn't have to ignore anyone whos's rude.
Sigh i need time to write a complaint, can't do it tonight. Will hopefully do it tomorrow and i'm really curious as to what happened after i left and if anything was said.. Going to feel even more paranoid now..


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, you can have some fun with him first, and walk in with blue foundation, or really dark garish colors and ask what he thinks of it and when he acts all irritated, just mimic his exaggerated sigh and say that you were told he was like an expert in color, but never mind, you will go to someone that will REALLY help.

Or you can look at him understandingly and say quietly, "Oh, I get it!  You are colorblind!  It must be hard working in this industry having to hide such a secret...." and walk away. 

I can not stand people who act like that, and sometimes the unexpected is the best way to get back at them.  They don't know WHAT to do.  *chuckle*

Then after having some fun, you can contact the manager.

I know that it never happens when you are expecting it though and I just want you to know you are not alone.  It has happened to most of not all of us and it really does hurt.

Hang in there and I am glad you took the time to tell us all about it.  

{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Star (Oct 19, 2005)

I would have told him exactly how I felt and in a very LOUD voice, demand to speak to his supervisor on-the-spot, and ask the supervisor (I realize they said the manager was away, but someone has to be in charge even then, assistant manager, whatever) if it this behaviour (describing in great detail) is acceptable by MAC's standards, and ask if I can quote her "officially" with her answer. 

Obviously she would have to say "No" and I would ask what steps they are taking to remedy this situation (Hopefully by then he is standing next to her and/you).

Honey, you pay HIS salary through your purchases.  I don't know where he gets off with his attitude but he is in the wrong field, he should not be allowed within 500' of paying customers.

Maybe you could have asked him if he had just taken it upon himself to re-write MAC's OFFICIAL exchange policy and how Corporate feels about that little initiative of his?


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_ i am so sure that you arent the only one that feels this way about him. i bet his co-workers are well aware of how he treats some customers._

 
I agree with this, they're probably embarassed by his behaviour and not surprised that he's upset somebody this much.  You should definitely complain, he needs putting in his place!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 19, 2005)

(((hugs))) I'm so sorry that jerk ruined your day! That was just an ugly way for him to act!  He obviously gets his kicks off trying to make other people feel bad, so I'd say he has a monstrous inferiority complex or else he wouldn't talk to people like that.  Definitely call and/or email the manager, someone needs to tell them how this guy treats customers!


----------



## macchicaboom (Oct 19, 2005)

What an @ss.  You should tell him off.  You should tell MAC's corp.  After you talk to the manager, you should go in all the time and ALWAYS ask him for help.  And if he's not nice to you, keep complaining until he is FIRED.  He deserves it; I don't care who he thinks he is.  I know he's a person and blah blah, and I wouldn't usually advocate trying to get someone fired but what he did was totally unacceptable.  This is more than just a bad day, you know?


----------



## brooke (Oct 19, 2005)

this is horrible!  I was trying to think of how many people HE affected that day by being horrid to you- first he ruined your day and made you feel bad enough to cry, think about the poor girl that was working with him, think about the countless other customers who walked away feeling bad, the managers and other people that work with him.  Its so sad that one person affects so many other people in such a bad way.  

I can relate to the feelings you had the other day.  I am same in the fact that though I should speak up and stand up for myself, I never do.  I think that people can SENSE how they can treat me before I even open my mouth.  They know they can give me a load of shit that they couldnt to the next person. Do you know what i mean?  I have this friend, who is overly confidant and loud, and she gets treated great and people never ever mess with her.  I try to be like her, but its hard- I've never been that type of person. 
Did you ever watch the Simple Life?  Remember how Nicole Richie would dish out whatever crap people gave her- and see things her way.  And she got the respect she demanded.  I really admire that- and whever I call my mom and tell her about something that someone did,she would say, BE LIKE NICOLE.  So, thats my advise to you, be like nicole.  And make people pay you to beat them up. haha i liked that episode.  I hope this helped?


----------



## Jude (Oct 19, 2005)

I had a similar experience a few months ago with an extremely rude SA out of a local counter in Macy's.  This girl simply had something against me and went out of her way to be unavailable whenever I was around.  I turned it around by going out of my way to ask that SA for help.  Let me say here that I am never rude to any of the Sa's or Ma's so her attitude was unjustified.

Everytime I went there (if she was working), I went to her.  If she pretended to be busy, I stood there and told her.. I'll wait.  I had the attitude like... you dont like me, you want to be rude to me?  Well tough luck honey because you still have to deal with me so grit your teeth and deal with it.  I was never bitchy, always cordial but I was firm in my conviction that she help me out.  

Honey don't give him the satisfaction of seeing you flee.  That would just make his day.  Go in to that store with your head held high and walk right up to him, ask him loudly, to help you with something.    If he blows you off, ask HIM to get the manager for you.  He is acting this way because he thinks he has this upper hand on you.  You can totally turn that around.  

I hate hearing about rude SAs because  they just feed into the stereotype that MAC employees are bitchy and rude when in fact, most of them are super sweet and helpful.  (((hugs)))

p.s.  I didnt get your pm, can you re-send?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 19, 2005)

Ahh Jude how can anyone be rude to you when you are the Mac queen! She obviously is either jealous of your talent or doesn't have a clue about it.

Everyone is right that i shouldn't let him win and when i feel abit stronger again then i will go back and i will definetly make him get the manager for me so i can complain about him. But right now i don't even want to go there and that's weak of me but i don't want to put myself through going there feeling misreable.
And i agree that most MAC SAs are lovely!

I will PM you again tomorrow..lol it was a question about something related to what i asked him about! Don't think i still need an answer but i think will  PM you something similar again anyway. i got to get to bed now.

Thanks everyone for the support. will hopefully write the complaint tomorrow and will use you guys' ideas and maybe ask for more support!
I shall be using my free time for Nars, Stila, Lush..anything except there for now.


----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 19, 2005)

Girl, I do not know how you did not go off on his ass!!! I would have went left!!! I would have checked him so quickly, it would have made his head spin...  
It is your duty as MAC Diva to let the management know that they have an employee who doesn't want to be there, and doesn't want to assist the customer...  Not only should you tell his immediate manager, but you should take it a step further and complain to the company about him...  
Avoiding the situation and the counter is letting him win... that is YOUR  MAC Counter!!! Don't let him treat one more of your sisters/brothers badly!!! TAKE BACK YOUR MAC!!!


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_ If you don't want to work with the public, if you don't want to provide a service get another damn job!!!!_

 
Sing it! 


What an asshat. Don't let him ruin any more of your day or week. And you absolutely should contact his manager.


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 19, 2005)

I totally agree with Jude.  You should walk right up to that MAC counter and demand he serve you.  Take as long as you want and don't hesitate to tell him if he is not being very helpful.  Firmly (but politely) inform him you need him to be more specific & if he refuses to elaborate, point out he doesn't seem very qualified.  Write to corporate anyway.  Maybe if all of us wallflowers speak up when good and bad service occur, the service at MAC counters will be left to those who are worthy of representing such a great brand.  Weeding out the snobby MA's singles out those wonderful MA's out there.  With the snobby MA's gone, those employees with friendly attitudes will be left with more customers and a more cheerful work environment.
P.S. Don't feel bad you cried; I admire that you didn't burst into hysterics the moment he said that.  I probably would have and given myself the above speech after the fact. Hang in there you have done nothing wrong by expecting products to be right for you.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 19, 2005)

talk to the manager, and email the MAC e-service a copy of your post/complaint.

i am so sorry that this jerk made you feel that way.  but you have to remember, that the reason he spoke to you this way is because he thinks that you won't retaliate.  stand up for yourself .... and say out loud that you wont take this type of abuse when you are buying product from a counter.  even if it means that you cried once, don't let him do this to someone else.

edited for nasty typos!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 20, 2005)

oh sweetie, this shouldn't happen to anyone let alone someone as dedicated and commited to MAC makeup as you are! definitely tell the manager- no one needs to be treated like how you were!


----------



## Joke (Oct 20, 2005)

Who does he think he is?
Hugs girl!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 20, 2005)

If i had been more prepared then i would have said something to him but it was just so out of the blue and random! All i went to him for was to ask if it looked ok!
Right i am writing the letter of complaint to the Mac manager, the store manager and Mac headquarters. This should prevent anything being brushed under the carpet if the Mac manager doesn't take it seriously.
I'l be sure to mention that i am part of a Mac community and that my experience has been shared with them all to show that just from one person alot of damage can be done to the Mac brand.

Lol at the suggestions about going to him in blue foundation and tiring him out! Would love to go and wind him up but would require effort from me and seen as he always avoids me i doubt i could do much!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 20, 2005)

oh sushi, that awful. ive had a similar experience, but i *try* never put it down to the fact that i am asian and always go my local high-end harvey nicholls dept store where the only mac counter in my vicinty is in my usual casual weekend attire- why should i dress up. 
anyway, the MAs are always complete gobshytes to me, yet i spend an average of £60 everytime i do go. never get the time of day for a proper consultation, its always money- 'is that all?' kinda like questions. Youve encouraged me to complain next time i get a substanard service.  
Cheer up, eid soon!


----------



## litlaur (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Honey don't give him the satisfaction of seeing you flee.  That would just make his day.  Go in to that store with your head held high and walk right up to him, ask him loudly, to help you with something.    If he blows you off, ask HIM to get the manager for you.  He is acting this way because he thinks he has this upper hand on you.  You can totally turn that around._

 
ITA! Don't email or call - be assertive. Ask for the manager in a firm, confident voice. Let him know you're not playing his petty game anymore.

You should take after Jude's example. Everytime you go to that store, if he's there, ask HIM for help. If you want his attention, you're gonna have to speak up, but be cordial.


----------



## girlzippy (Oct 20, 2005)

Call the manager, too many people don't report rude MAs then they keep doing it to others, they need to be reported.


----------



## perpetuallycute (Oct 21, 2005)

What a bastard.

I'm so sorry that you had to deal with a jerk like that.  I know that you said that you don't want to cause a fuss - but you have to contact the manager of the store.  Its completely wrong and unfair for him to make you feel that way or berating you for making a couple returns.  Big deal!  Sometimes things don't work.

You report him to the manager because I'm sure that he is being awful to other people.  And go back in there! I don't want you to feel like you have to hide out.  Just ignore the bastard.

I would either do it in person, or write it out in a formal letter.  Maybe send one to the regional manager too - although I don't know if that would help anything.

*hugs*


----------



## lovejam (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm glad to hear you're complaining not just to the manager, but to the company itself. The company should really know that crap like this is happening to people who shop at their counters.

I think this guy should be fired, honestly. He was hired for a retail position, which involves working with the public. If he can't handle that, he shouldn't have that job.

Be sure he doesn't get away with it, because you never know... If you make enough noise about this guy, maybe MAC will start paying more attention to how their SAs treat the customers.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 21, 2005)

Thankyou so much for the support guys, it means alot. It's really made me feel utterly crap and i'm not enjoying putting on my Mac makeup or even looking at it as it's all from there and i associate it with there. I'm hoping to get the complaint written this weekend and handing it to the relevant people, hopefully that might help a little although i really don't want it to become something that's drawn out and made a huge fuss over as that'll just make it all more of a bad experience, i hope it can all be dealt with by the relevant people without getting me involved after i've sent the complaint. I just want to be like any normal customer and be left to look and buy my Mac.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2005)

Seriously, if you show you mean business it will get fixed. Call the store manager, the people above them and the people above THAT guy. Also heres the deal- if you do this-you gotta think about other people here. This guy isn't doing it to just YOU. If he did it to YOU and treated YOU like that then that means he's treated OTHERS like that. You have to speak up and fight for yourself because none of us can do it for you.

If this does become a long drawn out thing then guess what? You call MAC or go online chatting and tell them the situation they tell you how to handle it and more than likely you'll get a freebe of something. (Seriously, they will give you free stuff)

And just keep fighting. That guy needs to be fired ASAP


----------



## xiahe (Oct 22, 2005)

seriously.  what an @$$.  contact the manager!


----------



## ladydanger (Oct 24, 2005)

sushi_flower, i am appalled at what he said to you. he absolutely had no right to judge your shopping history with MAC. if it was a problem ( like against some sort of rule) it would be addressed by a manager or even corporate. but besdies that, he should have offered you great service from day one.and to hear that he made you cry makes me so mad. please don't let this affect your week, day, or even moment.also, please know that not all makeup artists at MAC are like that. unfortunately, there are a dirty few that have no tact, heart, or passion for what they do. but that pretty much goes for any job.i mean, who hasn't had a bad experience at the gap or even safeway. it just seems like it's a great percentage b/c we all keep on talking about it and focusing on that nasty bunch. anywho sushi-flower, please write an email ( you will find the link at maccosmetics.com) when you experience bad things like that and good things that encourage you to stay with MAC. it would be such a shame for you to end your love for MAC and it would be a loss for the MAC community. please keep us updated. sending you love!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 24, 2005)

Letter of complaint done and ready to be given to the manager of the counter, floor manager of Harvey Nichols and already emailed to Mac head quarters.. 

Not sure what will happen now and don't know what i likely to happen but i'm glad that's done. 
Thankyou for everyone's support, i probably would have done nothing without you guys and the guys on Lush forum.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 24, 2005)

I really hope that something is done soon.  Keep us updated please.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

That MA totally deserves to get into trouble for the way he made you feel. I'm really glad you lodged a complaint/grievance. Serves his poxy, classless arse right. Pardon my language. Just very angry on your behalf! Making people cry is simply not on.


----------



## ladydanger (Oct 25, 2005)

that quote about acting better than others is so right on. i hate that holier than thou approuch. anywho sushi flower, hope everything turns out okay. hey, maybe you'll get some free stuff out of it too. ya never know. hope you're day went well. oh by the by, did you buy anything from ornamentalism?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

No i haven't bought anything yet as Holiday and Ornamentalism won't be here in the UK till atleast 3rd November. I'm really looking forward to it and i hope i can go there and not have it spoilt if he is there.
Eid is going to be on 2nd or 3rd November so i'm hoping to use my Eid money on it!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

I did it! I went back to the Mac counter for the first time by myself and handed in the complaint for the Mac manager and the Harvey Nichols manager and i browsed for awhile aswell!

Luckily the girl SA who comforted me last time was there and she was really nice and she was more than happy to take the complaint to pass on to the manager when she returns (not for awhile apprantly) and i thanked her for last week and she said she hated seeing someone upset and then we talked for abit about the holiday collections.

I'm so glad i went,i was abit nervous incase he was there but i did it! I was planning on getting a friend to go in and give it for me but if i did that then i would have put off going back for ages and made it harder for myself.

Right only thing i'm still uncertain about now is if he's ever at the counter when i go in future, should i make him help me or should i ignore him? I'm thinking ignore is the best option, if i was as brave and firm as you guys then i would have made him but ignoring is best option for me if i want to enjoy going there i think..


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, you never know but once the complaint is dealt with he may no longer be at the counter.  I'm really glad you plucked up the courage to go back today and hand in the complaint in person and it's great that the girl who helped you last time was so nice.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

Just recieved a reply from Mac Cosmetics online! They seemed quite concerned about the service i got and said that it is not according to their philosophy and that my comments are being forwarded to the relevant department and i can be certain that steps will be taken to prevent a reccurance. They also said i can choose my favourite product (help me choose guys cos i don't know) and they will send it to me, which is nice of them but i really hope they mean it when they say something will be done and that the free product isn't just to make me happy and stop me complaining as others have told me they give you a reply but don't really do anything since Estee Lauder took over.

Anyway i'm really glad if they do mean what they say.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Oct 25, 2005)

Didn't you want the 187 brush to use with your MSF?  Don't know if that would count as a product but I would sure give it a try!! If not. get one of the holiday items that you were concerned about selling out. Thanks for letting us know the outcome of this and let us know what product you receive. You sure deserve a free item.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yes i have been wanting the 187 brush, i doubt they'd want to argue what is defined as a product after a complaint like mine! But I feel abit iffy about getting something free as much as free Mac is obviously something that is a tiny dream come true for any Mac fan. I guess i'd just rather see/know that something was done about him rather than get something free but i guess that will take some time and i might not even find out what happened. 

I forgot to ask the girl at the counter what she said to him after i left..wonder what he said back. Well if he did say anything it obviously didn't have an effect on her as she was practically grabbing the complaint out of my hand and was very pleased to see me. 

Well..i've been wanting the ultra expensive Stippling Brush..but i've also been lusting after the Teal brush set which i decided i can't get as it's too expensive but i also really want the Olive eye pallette more than any of those but that's the cheapest thing and i could afford that..I guess Teal brush set then..? 

Hmm..i feel guilty and cheeky for getting something free...  

(Lush forummers who are here are probably getting sick of this now as i've also got a thread there about this! Sorry guys!!)


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 25, 2005)

mmm say you want an ornamentleism palette hehehehehe


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

omg... wow... i cant believe he was so openly rude to u... i know some MAs looks at me sometimes and kind of pass me by because I look young (and I guess they assume I cant afford to buy too much) but then they feel stupid when I buy a whole bunch from some other MA... but nobody has ever been sooo rude!!! i think u should def. contact the manager and email maccosmetics about it also... i hope u got his name... someone sooo unfriendly shouldnt be an MA, i thought a requirment was to have a good (or at least decent) personality...


----------



## jersey (Oct 25, 2005)

Sushi_Flower, I sent you a pm!


----------



## radashes (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I would definitely contact the manager AND write to MAC. 
Let it be known what an asshole this guy was. He has no write to say snooty and RUDE comments to you like "I don't even know why you're looking at that anyway". He should be EAGER for your business. What an idiot.
I hope you're feeling a bit better, is there another MAC counter around you, that you can go to instead?


----------



## ladydanger (Oct 26, 2005)

sushi, something will be done about it. mac really cares about its customers and the service they are given. the reason they are giving you a free item is to let you know just how valuable your patronage is.it's not like it's "either you get a free item or we do something about the situation". but if you pick something, get the #187 brush. it's amazing for the msf's but also for the blushcreme. there truly is nothing like it. as far as the brush sets, do you have the other brushes that come with it?


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 26, 2005)

sushi, by any chance was your experience in harvey nic in leeds? awful awful vile repulsive  man


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 26, 2005)

Jersey - PM was read and thankyou for the info, though most of it i already knew. Im afraid i won't be stopping my use of Mac and i'm sorry if this offends you in any way.

The 329 is the only Mac brush i own and i already have a foundation brush, blusher brush, powder brush from another brand that i am happy with but like to have the small face brush that comes in the Stashette, wouldn't mind having a lip brush, 266 is a brush i've been wanting (although it's not meant to be good quality compared to original) and the crease brush is something i have never ventured into so might be good for me.
I guess if someone tells me that the brushes in the travel sets are not worth using as a semi-permanant brush range in my collection and i'm better off getting a few full sized ones then i won't get it, right now the whole package of the purse, mini brushes, cheaper price than buying them all full size etc is making me want it.

Ok i guess i'm thinking the 187 brush, the Olive Pallette or the Teal brush set..Would love to have the 187 but as someone said i could get that anytime.

Philosopher - Yes that is him!! Have you been served by him?!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 26, 2005)

yes! i got served by him last week (ive only ever seen one male work there) .  he grunted throughout my questions i had about crease brushes until he realised i was purchasing 6 eyeshadows. knob. people are so shallow. BUT sushi, i have to be fare, i left more compensated than you did at the time since he gave me a teal pigment sample when i enquired about them.  I still felt annoyed however, that the transaction was about money throughout- not about what i wanted for my colouring. prat. 

theres a bespectacled MA in there usually on the weekend- i thinks shes canadian but always brilliant and really helpful. Eid mubarak anyway, hope the fasts are going well for you too.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes he is the only male there and omg i can't believe he was so rude to you aswell! He's doing it to everyone! On the Lush forum someone else was served by him and said he looked her and up and down disapprovingly and she left! And another member said he wasn't interested in her at all until he realised she wanted to buy several eye shadows!
Arrgh i'm so glad i complained now for everyone, not just my sake.

Oh i think i know who you mean, she's called Shell i think (very pretty, i bought Teddy Babe as it looked great on her). I think she's the supervisor right now while the manager is on holiday, wonder if she's been told about what happened.

Oh and about pigment samples i was told a few weeks back that they're not allowed to give samples anymore, don't know if that's the new rule or as usual half the SAs there give samples and half don't, it's confusing!?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 9, 2005)

While in Pizza Hut today i got a phonecall, at first i thought it was the Mac counter manager but it was actually someone from Mac headquarters in London! From what she told me it seems alot more has been going on about my complaint than i had thought/hope and the counter and the people at Mac headquarters must have been in very close contact about the situation. She told me that all the people at the headquarters in London had read my letter and are very concerned about this and are invesitigating the situation and want to know if i happy with how things are (i assume she meant if i am happy with the response to my complaint and is now willing to leave it up to them to deal with it) and if the matter was closed to me which i said was and she asked if i was happy recieving a 187 brush. 

However she also wanted to know who sent me a copy of the Mac handbook! I was sent a few scannings to encourage me to complain and make me realise how many rules the person had broken and i asked the person if i could quote from it in the complaint and she said it was fine as quoting is not infringement of copyright rules. But the person on the phone said they were investigating who sent me it! I explained that she sent scannings of a few pages and not the actual hand book and she did not seem to be aware she was breaking any rules and did it to be helpfull and to make me realise the SA had broken alot of rules. She wanted a name but i honestly don't know her name or where she works and i'm so glad i don't as i can't bear to think about her getting into trouble or losing her job when she was just trying to help and support me!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After talking about it with me and asking me alot of detailed questions she seemed to understand better how i came about with the quotes from the handbook and wasn't angry with but very concerned and not pleased at all that another MAC employee was doing something else wrong by giving customers access to the handbook. I said i was really sorry about that and didn't mean to cause any trouble but she said it was fine and was very apologetic to me about it all.

Well..after that i went to Mac as i was already planning to do so before the call to get the brush set and ask for the manager who wanted to see me. She wasn't in but the lady who helped me out when i was upset was there to serve me AGAIN! (I'm so glad she's always the one there to serve me ever since the incident, she's been so great.) She told me the manager wasn't in the store but took my number again. I'm hoping the call from her will be the last of all this!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow.  Well, I am glad that you followed through with the complaint and that they contacted you and seem to be taking your complaint very seriously.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

It's good to know you followed through and that they are concerned about your awful time with that toerag. Do you know if he has lost his job over it? The evil part of me wishes he has, he sort of deserves to. But that's up to management I guess.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 10, 2005)

Well he's been there nearly everytime i've been in since including yesterday so he's still working there. Don't know if they see the incident bad enough for him to lose his job, but from what the lady SA told me he wants to walk out anyway and seems to be having problems working there in general.
When i went in yesterday he very obviously did a double take when he saw me..


----------



## toby1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Did he say anything?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 15, 2005)

Well today when i went to the counter both the counter manager and someone else above her who is apprantly the Yorkshire area manager or something similar, were there and both were very keen to speak to me and really pleased that i came in. They spoke to me seperately and apologised loads for what happened and said he has been spoken to about it but MAC cosmetics are officially dealing with it now. They stressed alot that they wanted me to carry on coming in and i should always expect the best service and the counter manager said i can book in for a free makeover whenever i want with her or the lovely lady who helped me when i first had the complaint. 
The counter manager is lovely and apart from the actual bad incident nothing but good has come out of this incident and i've made great friends with all the people there. He was there again today but i barely notice him when i go in now as i'm too busy talking to all the other SAs and especially today while the managers were running around trying to free themselves from work so they can talk to me.


----------



## Defiantsnow (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm glad a happy ending has come out of this for you.  It sounds like you are going to be treated like a princess now.  Next time I have a problem anywhere I am going to step up to the plate and do something about it.  If you can do it the rest of us can!!!


----------



## AimeeEm (Nov 17, 2005)

That's fantastic news, Sushi_Flower. I'm so pleased to hear that they took your complaint seriously, and everything turned out well. You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 19, 2005)

Look what arrived!! My complimentary 187 Stippling Brush courtesy of Mac!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's sooo soft and beautifull! I can't wait to use it, my MSF has been crying for it! Thankyou Mac!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 19, 2005)

That's awesome Sushi, I am so happy for your outcome - and that MAC really does care about there consumers. HUGS!!


----------



## Psychodahlia (Nov 21, 2005)

Don't call the manager of the counter.  Trust me!  They can then decide to do whatever they want (which is usually ignore you!).  Go to the maccosmetics website and write a complaint letter!  OR call the 1-800 #.  They then forward the complaint to everyone in the company...seriously it goes right to the president when you send those complaints.  Those are what gets results.

Believe me...I worked there for 5 years...and 2 as a manager.

MAKE THAT COMPLAINT!


----------



## stacey (Nov 21, 2005)

it's called "customer service" meaning... well DUH! haha def. talk to the manager of the store and agreed send a letter of complaint to coporate and let them deal with it.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 21, 2005)

I've already made the complaint ages ago and it's all been sorted, you can read about it in this thread.


----------



## amelies_mommy (Nov 24, 2005)

I sympathetize with you hon... I exchange things all the time... and if and when anyone dare say anything about it, all I say is:  "well, I wanted some help in choosing the right shade, but there's never anyone to help me, so I went with what I thought would look good and when I got home, the natural light makes it look too dark, light, pasty on me."   Just put the blame back on them, it always works for me.  Besides, you're spending your money there, don't let them make you feel bad for returning things.  That's the MAC policy, you didn't make it up, they did.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats awful, how he made you feel but im really glad you complained and its all sorted out now


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am glad that you reached some resolution with that situation.  He was way off base to treat you like that...don't feel bad when you go in there..YOU'RE the customer that pays his salary!


I worked as a FT MA at a counter and am now a freelancer.  I was hired at MAC because, at my interview, I told the Regional Manager the following:  "You know how MAC MAs have a reputation of being intimidating (you should have seen her face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )?  Well, I want to help change that reputation."  BAM...I was hired on the spot.  I am, for all intents and purposes, a little older than the average MAC MA, but I know that all customers, even the young ones, deserve attention and respect, even if they're not buying anything!  Actually, I have a great time with the teenagers that come to the counters and play with the makeup, not intending to buy a thing!  I sometimes do their makeup just for fun (when it's a little slow)...and you know what?  They come back to me when they're ready to buy!  Case in point...last Xmas a girl came to play around with some colors...some of the other MAs didn't want to help her because they knew she wasn't going to buy.  I helped her play with some colors, did her eyes and sent her on her merry way....fast forward to January 1st...she comes in with Daddy's American Express Black card and buys almost $3,000 worth of stuff...every brush, the train case, a ton of shadows, lip glosses, pigments...you name it...from me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She specifically called the counter and asked what day I would be working!  

So, long story short....an MA should never brush off a customer simply because she's young, or returns too much, or has green hair, or whatever...they all deserve attention and respect...always remember that, and don't be afraid to demand it when you don't get it!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 1, 2006)

i agree contact the manager,get that BOY fired! also i prolly would have given him some additude,like mock him,i bet he would hate that lol,he had no right to be rude to you EVER!i could understand maybe one day if he was just having a rough day but it seems he does have a bit of a grudge,dunno why,that's retarded.or other thing you could do after contacting the manager,ignore him COMPLETLY let him you you dont give a poop about him or his stuck up rude ways,dont even make eye contact act like you just happy happy happy lol,that should get under his skin too lol.but deff contact the manager,no one like that should be working there,and your post wasn't too long.you were simply lettin something off your chest,we all understand.i've never had an experiance like that at my mac counter,of course i've only been there like 2 times,but their really nice.i order everything online now,after getting ideas from here.i just don't feel like i fit in at the mac counter,it's kind of nerve wracking.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I did it! I went back to the Mac counter for the first time by myself and handed in the complaint for the Mac manager and the Harvey Nichols manager and i browsed for awhile aswell!

Luckily the girl SA who comforted me last time was there and she was really nice and she was more than happy to take the complaint to pass on to the manager when she returns (not for awhile apprantly) and i thanked her for last week and she said she hated seeing someone upset and then we talked for abit about the holiday collections.

I'm so glad i went,i was abit nervous incase he was there but i did it! I was planning on getting a friend to go in and give it for me but if i did that then i would have put off going back for ages and made it harder for myself.

Right only thing i'm still uncertain about now is if he's ever at the counter when i go in future, should i make him help me or should i ignore him? I'm thinking ignore is the best option, if i was as brave and firm as you guys then i would have made him but ignoring is best option for me if i want to enjoy going there i think.._

 
oops didn't see that,im glad you did it! thats awesome girl,dont let anyonemake you cry or get you down like that.im glad you handed in the complaint......i wonder how many other ppl did?! haha


----------



## Krista (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I am glad that you reached some resolution with that situation.  He was way off base to treat you like that...don't feel bad when you go in there..YOU'RE the customer that pays his salary!


I worked as a FT MA at a counter and am now a freelancer.  I was hired at MAC because, at my interview, I told the Regional Manager the following:  "You know how MAC MAs have a reputation of being intimidating (you should have seen her face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?  Well, I want to help change that reputation."  BAM...I was hired on the spot.  I am, for all intents and purposes, a little older than the average MAC MA, but I know that all customers, even the young ones, deserve attention and respect, even if they're not buying anything!  Actually, I have a great time with the teenagers that come to the counters and play with the makeup, not intending to buy a thing!  I sometimes do their makeup just for fun (when it's a little slow)...and you know what?  They come back to me when they're ready to buy!  Case in point...last Xmas a girl came to play around with some colors...some of the other MAs didn't want to help her because they knew she wasn't going to buy.  I helped her play with some colors, did her eyes and sent her on her merry way....fast forward to January 1st...she comes in with Daddy's American Express Black card and buys almost $3,000 worth of stuff...every brush, the train case, a ton of shadows, lip glosses, pigments...you name it...from me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She specifically called the counter and asked what day I would be working!  

So, long story short....an MA should never brush off a customer simply because she's young, or returns too much, or has green hair, or whatever...they all deserve attention and respect...always remember that, and don't be afraid to demand it when you don't get it!_

 


There's a MA at my counter like you! She's amazing. She remembers me when I go in and actually tries to help me find the right products. She's a bit older than the 'average' MA as well, but to me, she's a lot cooler and way nicer than anyone else there. 

I've gone in on a slow day and she did an eye demo, even though I told her I couldn't afford to buy anything. Another time, she did my makeup for the $40 purchase thing and she actually discouraged me from buying one product because she knew I wouldn't use it very often. Instead, she pointed me in the direction of more practical products for me.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who's replied recently in support (didn't expect to see this thread bumped up ages after!)

Giz2000 - you sound like an amazing SA and i would love to have someone lie you serving me. The other girls at my counter help me well even if i tell them i'm not planning to buy, especially one of them, but in general i don't think my counter is the best around, everyone elses sound so much fun and passionate!


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

Aww..thanks!  The way I see it, I am there to help the customer, not to give attitude...that's how I would like to be treated when I go to a store!!


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_she comes in with Daddy's American Express Black card and buys almost $3,000 worth of stuff...every brush, the train case, a ton of shadows, lip glosses, pigments...you name it...from me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She specifically called the counter and asked what day I would be working!_

 
Talk about Daddy's Little Girl to let her waltz around with that card in her purse!


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Sushi Flower, I read all your posts in this thread and I think it's so great you complained. MAC should know about these things, and I'm so glad that they reacted. And something good came out of it - a free brush!!


----------



## Lalli (Aug 23, 2006)

I feel for you huni sometimes when i go into my mac counter i get stared out alot and sometimes i feel as though its coz im asian coz alot of the times ive never seen any other asian{pakistani or indian} girl there and today the MA was so rude to me and it is annoying and i feel damn pis sd off coz i spend alot of money in there and for them to be rude is a pain, im glad u got it sorted and looks like u got a wicked eid present hehe


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 23, 2006)

Lalli, M·A·C's corporate slogan is "makeup for all races, all sexes, all ages" so there's no excuse for ignorning you because you're Asian.

We have some really great Asian MAs here in London and I know the company would be absolutely horrified if it discovered that some of its staff were consciously or subconsciously racist.  On my M·A·C makeup course they went to great lengths to bring in models of different races so we had experience of a wide range of skin tones.  Good luck!

Perhaps you should mention your concerns in your complaint to M·A·C


----------



## calliestar (Aug 23, 2006)

That is horrible...I would probably be in tears too.  You really need to contact the manager, because treatment like that is uncalled for, extremely unprofessional, and just plain rude.  I agree with the people saying to write to corporate as well...report him to his manager and the higher-ups.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_
However she also wanted to know who sent me a copy of the Mac handbook! I was sent a few scannings to encourage me to complain and make me realise how many rules the person had broken and i asked the person if i could quote from it in the complaint and she said it was fine as quoting is not infringement of copyright rules. But the person on the phone said they were investigating who sent me it! I explained that she sent scannings of a few pages and not the actual hand book and she did not seem to be aware she was breaking any rules and did it to be helpfull and to make me realise the SA had broken alot of rules. She wanted a name but i honestly don't know her name or where she works and i'm so glad i don't as i can't bear to think about her getting into trouble or losing her job when she was just trying to help and support me!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wouldn't worry about the CS rep that helped you would get fired for giving you info on the MAC Handbook. They just need to know who she is so they can coach her ( tell her not to do it again .) I work for a large cell phone company call center and if you do something like that they would just tell you not to do it again and why. It's normal for big company not to want internal company paper work and policy to be out for the public to see.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Sushi Flower-whatever happened to that guy? Did he ever get fired?


----------



## junealexandra (Aug 24, 2006)

What a horrid little man.   You don't have to prove your worthiness as a customer.  MAC needs to know what he's doing.  Do the manager, and other customers a favor and call.  That limited creature needs to learn a lesson in humanity and business.  Now you've told two people,  and they've told two people etc etc etc ....


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, I'm so glad you got it resolved. The MAC counter in my city is sooo snobby, I can't even go there. It's the downtown Seattle Nordstrom, which is their headquarters even!

Last time, my friend had to jump in front of a guy just walking back and forth. When they finished, he walked in my general direction, then left. The other male MA looked right through me and helped two older women. I was standing there with 2 eyeshadows I needed, so I wasn't just looking lost. I immediately set them down and walked out. Obviously they don't like fat girls buying from them, so I'll just go to another counter.


----------



## debsjc (Aug 24, 2006)

I know this all happened to you quite a while ago, but I just wanted to say how excellently you dealt with it. 
I hope he now realises how inappropriate his behaviour was, and has changed his ways if he still works for MAC.


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 24, 2006)

Sushi Flower, I'm glad that you manage to solve the problem with that asshole MUA... and that you had a fair compensation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been totally ignore by a MA once, I waited for more than 30 minutes at the counter and she didn't even looked at me (was it because I didn't wear a lot of makeup this day, so I couln't be a good customer for her?!!).
Better than that, when I finally succeeded to draw her attention (I asked her some tips about e/s), she was like "ok, I'll be back" with a big sight and then she went to serve another customer!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to say: "You know honey, we're doing the same job, so if you don't like what you're doing and disdain customers who don't wear as much makeup as you've got on your f... face, get out of here!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since this day, I've never returned to this counter.


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 24, 2006)

if i was you, i would tell the manager and also file a complaint with MAC headquarters. ask mac if thats the kind of people they hire and they want representing their company??!!


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, I thought about that but as it was months ago (like 10 months or so), I think it's a little bit late for that. I must have compained right on time...

It's funny because I had an interview with MAC on May (will have my demo the 4th of september) and as I said on another topic, they didn't call me since my covering letter on february, I had to make numerous phone calls to have an answer... I'm startin' to believe that some of their staff managers are not very reliable people. And maybe it does explain why their hire such people to work for them...


----------



## sparkler (Aug 24, 2006)

see, this is why i'm scared of going to MAC....

eeek!


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 24, 2006)

You know Sparkler, unfortunately you can find that kind of moron everywhere else... but in my case, I must admit that I was really disappointed by some MAC people's behaviour. 
BUT I met some really nice girls too and they were as nice as this dumbass was rude (pardon my french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 24, 2006)

Do contact that manager. But also call MAC 1-800 and explain so they have it on record. You don't want this to happen to someone else from this guy. If he does it to you, he's doing it to others.

I had a bad experience (way back to the Tantress collection) I brought a friend with me and we had makeovers scheduled. I was all prepared to drop some searious cash. We had appointments and no one would help us. This was at Oakbrook Mall in Oakbrook, IL. Then I clearly heard a female employee tell a male employee why fat girls like my friend would even bother to show up. She was in tears and I felt terrible because I had talked her into going and she had never experienced MAC. It was so horrible we left and she was in tears. I felt so bad. I called MAC 1-800 and they sent her and I each free gifts but she said she'd never buy MAC ever. And we both got phone calls from the store manager appoligizing asking us to come back for free makeovers. So I figured MAC 1-800 must have really followed thru.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 25, 2006)

What they said about your friend was cold....


----------



## Lalli (Aug 26, 2006)

a free gift? and that makes up 4 it, i seriously hope the person who passed that comment wasnt allowed to work there again.. ignorant fool


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_Do contact that manager. But also call MAC 1-800 and explain so they have it on record. You don't want this to happen to someone else from this guy. If he does it to you, he's doing it to others.

I had a bad experience (way back to the Tantress collection) I brought a friend with me and we had makeovers scheduled. I was all prepared to drop some searious cash. We had appointments and no one would help us. This was at Oakbrook Mall in Oakbrook, IL. Then I clearly heard a female employee tell a male employee why fat girls like my friend would even bother to show up. She was in tears and I felt terrible because I had talked her into going and she had never experienced MAC. It was so horrible we left and she was in tears. I felt so bad. I called MAC 1-800 and they sent her and I each free gifts but she said she'd never buy MAC ever. And we both got phone calls from the store manager appoligizing asking us to come back for free makeovers. So I figured MAC 1-800 must have really followed thru._


----------



## Lalli (Aug 26, 2006)

the fact that im aware of the solgan is what makes me even more mad,i feel as though as soon as i walk in they think im just there for a doss and some of them can be quite lazy and rude, im thinking of writing a letter of complaint, should I email the customer services or post it out to them.. Either way some snotty ma's wont put me off something i love and adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its worth raising my concerns


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Lalli, M·A·C's corporate slogan is "makeup for all races, all sexes, all ages" so there's no excuse for ignorning you because you're Asian.

We have some really great Asian MAs here in London and I know the company would be absolutely horrified if it discovered that some of its staff were consciously or subconsciously racist.  On my M·A·C makeup course they went to great lengths to bring in models of different races so we had experience of a wide range of skin tones.  Good luck!

Perhaps you should mention your concerns in your complaint to M·A·C_


----------



## Lalli (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you move over to england and be our MA/SA please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I am glad that you reached some resolution with that situation.  He was way off base to treat you like that...don't feel bad when you go in there..YOU'RE the customer that pays his salary!


I worked as a FT MA at a counter and am now a freelancer.  I was hired at MAC because, at my interview, I told the Regional Manager the following:  "You know how MAC MAs have a reputation of being intimidating (you should have seen her face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?  Well, I want to help change that reputation."  BAM...I was hired on the spot.  I am, for all intents and purposes, a little older than the average MAC MA, but I know that all customers, even the young ones, deserve attention and respect, even if they're not buying anything!  Actually, I have a great time with the teenagers that come to the counters and play with the makeup, not intending to buy a thing!  I sometimes do their makeup just for fun (when it's a little slow)...and you know what?  They come back to me when they're ready to buy!  Case in point...last Xmas a girl came to play around with some colors...some of the other MAs didn't want to help her because they knew she wasn't going to buy.  I helped her play with some colors, did her eyes and sent her on her merry way....fast forward to January 1st...she comes in with Daddy's American Express Black card and buys almost $3,000 worth of stuff...every brush, the train case, a ton of shadows, lip glosses, pigments...you name it...from me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She specifically called the counter and asked what day I would be working!  

So, long story short....an MA should never brush off a customer simply because she's young, or returns too much, or has green hair, or whatever...they all deserve attention and respect...always remember that, and don't be afraid to demand it when you don't get it!_


----------



## javachip (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to read this. I've never commented on anyone's post here on Spektra but I have to this time because what happened to you is very, very sad. I love MAC and I don't like one person ruining their reputation. In my opinion, do NOT contact the manager. Instead, go to the MAC website and write to them about your experience. They will for sure take this into consideration and will probably send you something to repair the "damage". They really need to hear about this, and they have great customer service. Good luck to you!


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad to see this resolved itself, although seeing that particular MA released would have satisfied you even more.  Like others have said, he probably behaves that way toward other customers all the time.  

I was treated badly at the MAC store (let's say Store #1) and told the MAs at my usual MAC haunt (Store #2).  They're the sweetest people and gave me a customer service number.  Then the manager of Store #2 told me not to call because it would get the manager of Store #1 in trouble and they don't like to involve "corporate people in New York."  Yeah right!


----------



## ollieo (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I worked as a FT MA at a counter and am now a freelancer.  I was hired at MAC because, at my interview, I told the Regional Manager the following:  "You know how MAC MAs have a reputation of being intimidating (you should have seen her face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?  Well, I want to help change that reputation."  BAM...I was hired on the spot.  I am, for all intents and purposes, a little older than the average MAC MA, but I know that all customers, even the young ones, deserve attention and respect, even if they're not buying anything!  Actually, I have a great time with the teenagers that come to the counters and play with the makeup, not intending to buy a thing!  I sometimes do their makeup just for fun (when it's a little slow)...and you know what?  They come back to me when they're ready to buy!  Case in point...last Xmas a girl came to play around with some colors...some of the other MAs didn't want to help her because they knew she wasn't going to buy.  I helped her play with some colors, did her eyes and sent her on her merry way....fast forward to January 1st...she comes in with Daddy's American Express Black card and buys almost $3,000 worth of stuff...every brush, the train case, a ton of shadows, lip glosses, pigments...you name it...from me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She specifically called the counter and asked what day I would be working!_

 
I was always intrigued by Mac and always put off by the stores.  Still am.  I go into the store I only buy what I am looking for.  I never feel comfortable enough to browse.  OK I take that back I was in a Mac store in NYC a number of years ago and had a helpful fun SA.  But normally I feel like I am pulling teeth to get product recommendations.  Not to mention the inability of the SA's to even smile.  The last two Mac store trips I made I was planning on spending a fair amount.  Both times the SA's made me uncomfortable enough to only buy barely what I needed and run.  And both times I ended up at maccosmetics.com to buy what I wanted to try, sight unseen.  I live in the country, I have horses and little children.  I often look that part especially if I go to the mall (comfy shoes and jeans because it is at least an hour drive).   I am well aware judgements are being made.  Bad ones at that.  But geesh I should not have to whip out the $500 bill and wave it around to get a helpful SA.  But it seems like many SA's just do not think beyond appearences.  That rude SA the original poster wrote about never thought beyond appearances.  So what if he saw her return a couple of items.  She was there a lot.  Doesn't that say something in itself?  (though it sounds like his issues are his with his job)  Car dealers know that the car someone learns to drive on is statistically the car they buy when they are older.  Brand loyalty starts young.


----------



## maggie1919 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi "Wontpayretail23" I was also treated poorly at the Mac store in Oak brook.  I found out it was the manger herself who was rude.  Go figure.


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_I feel for you huni sometimes when i go into my mac counter i get stared out alot and sometimes i feel as though its coz im asian coz alot of the times ive never seen any other asian{pakistani or indian} girl there and today the MA was so rude to me and it is annoying and i feel damn pis sd off coz i spend alot of money in there and for them to be rude is a pain, im glad u got it sorted and looks like u got a wicked eid present hehe_

 
which birmingham mac branch r u talking abt? bcoz i shop in birmingham coz thers no mac in coventry! i mostly go 2 the one in bullring..i jst want 2 knw so that i feel prepared if they wer rude 2 me! thnx


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

i just wanted to say that this is exactly how ALL MAs at my MAC treat me. 
and its probably the main reason why i dont own more MAC than i do.

i really get jealous when everyone on here talks about how amazing their MA's are and how well they get along, when i was hardly even able to get someone to look at me. all i get are curt rude answers and even when im spending $200 like i did last friday, they just rush me out of the store.

you know what, whatever. now all my money goes to NARS and UD since Sephora MA's are friendly and nice to me.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 

 
_... We had appointments and no one would help us. This was at Oakbrook Mall in Oakbrook, IL. Then I clearly heard a female employee tell a male employee why fat girls like my friend would even bother to show up._

 
Oh, Sweet Jesus. What a bitch.

Dude, I know this was an old post, but the OP had me fired up, and then I saw this and I couldn't hold my tongue anymore. 

A little equation I worked-up:
A) I work at MAC because I like makeup, specifically MAC makeup.
*PLUS*
B) Makeup is worn by people.
*EQUALS*
C) If I like to work with makeup, I must work with people.

And here's another one:
A) People wear make-up.
*PLUS 
*B) I like money.
*EQUALS
*C) Sell makeup to people to make money.

And a few other thoughts:

Fat people, old people, brown people, short people, young people, not-so-makeup-savvy people: they all can wear makeup. 
Fat people, old people, brown people, short people, young people, not-so-makeup-savvy people: they all deserve to feel good about themselves. 
Making people feel good, making them feel comfortable, making them feel more knowledgeable, making them feel like someone has listened to them... those things make me feel like I've done something positive. 
I will benefit by building relationships with my customers. And if our relationship starts after you "just browsing" and me giving you a quick lesson on colors/brushes/applying eye makeup, so what? When you want to spend, hopefully you'll remember me. If not, at least I helped you when you needed me. 
I do not gain much by intimidating people except a false sense of my own worth, and that's really dampened by the bitter taste left in my mouth....


----------



## darkorchid (Aug 16, 2007)

Dont Rest Until His Diva Behind Is Fired!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_I am glad that you reached some resolution with that situation. He was way off base to treat you like that...don't feel bad when you go in there..YOU'RE the customer that pays his salary!


I worked as a FT MA at a counter and am now a freelancer. I was hired at MAC because, at my interview, I told the Regional Manager the following: "You know how MAC MAs have a reputation of being intimidating (you should have seen her face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )? Well, I want to help change that reputation." BAM...I was hired on the spot. I am, for all intents and purposes, a little older than the average MAC MA, but I know that all customers, even the young ones, deserve attention and respect, even if they're not buying anything! Actually, I have a great time with the teenagers that come to the counters and play with the makeup, not intending to buy a thing! I sometimes do their makeup just for fun (when it's a little slow)...and you know what? They come back to me when they're ready to buy! Case in point...last Xmas a girl came to play around with some colors...some of the other MAs didn't want to help her because they knew she wasn't going to buy. I helped her play with some colors, did her eyes and sent her on her merry way....fast forward to January 1st...she comes in with Daddy's American Express Black card and buys almost $3,000 worth of stuff...every brush, the train case, a ton of shadows, lip glosses, pigments...you name it...from me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She specifically called the counter and asked what day I would be working! 

So, long story short....an MA should never brush off a customer simply because she's young, or returns too much, or has green hair, or whatever...they all deserve attention and respect...always remember that, and don't be afraid to demand it when you don't get it!_

 
This was the whole reason I even started using MAC. When I lived in Hawaii and heard about MAC from some of my co-workers, I decided to take a walk over to the counter in the Macy's. There was a girl there who talked to me for a little bit about the products, but because it was so close to closing time, she didn't have time to do much in the way of testing colors on me. However, she let me know that she was working the next day and that if I wanted to come in in the morning, she'd be happy to do swatches for me and help me pick out stuff. I showed up the next day with a clean fresh face, no makeup, only expecting to swatch a couple of foundations and powders along my jawline. She did my whole face! Granted she did them in really bright colors of greens which was something I was DEFINITELY not used to, BUT because she did this and was so helpful both days, I ended buying $300 worth of stuff. Everytime I went back there, I would look for her cause she was such a great SA. ​ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_ 
And a few other thoughts:

Fat people, old people, brown people, short people, young people, not-so-makeup-savvy people: they all can wear makeup. 
Fat people, old people, brown people, short people, young people, not-so-makeup-savvy people: they all deserve to feel good about themselves. 
Making people feel good, making them feel comfortable, making them feel more knowledgeable, making them feel like someone has listened to them... those things make me feel like I've done something positive. 
I will benefit by building relationships with my customers. And if our relationship starts after you "just browsing" and me giving you a quick lesson on colors/brushes/applying eye makeup, so what? When you want to spend, hopefully you'll remember me. If not, at least I helped you when you needed me. 
I do not gain much by intimidating people except a false sense of my own worth, and that's really dampened by the bitter taste left in my mouth.... 
_

 
It's also because of this that I recommend MAC to my friends. Because of the first experience I ever had with MAC (above), I always get so exctied about telling my friends about MAC. They ask me for recommendations and everything, but I'm not a MA so I don't know anything other than what I've read or learned along the way. I just tell them to come with me to the MAC store whenever I take a trip to Nashville and to ask one of the MA's there cause they'll be more than happy to swatch some colors or try some looks on you if you have questions or wahtever. The last time I went to the MAC store, they weren't busy, but while we were there, the crowd starting coming in. The MA's at that store are used to how I shop there. (I take in a list of things I want to swatch, and go down the list one by one. Once I've crossed off stuff or circled it to get it, I'll ask about other stuff that I've been interested in but didn't add to the list.) So I don't mind them helping the other customers and waiting in line til they're all done. My friend was nervous to ask an MA for help (don't know why she felt so intimidated....I think cause she didn't want to look stupid for asking a question or something), so I went up to the MA that first greeted us when we came in (this was before they got real busy) and told her that "my friend is scared to ask you question". The MA went right up to her and was like "Honey, there is no need to be scared of me. I'm here to help you and any questions that you have are good questions that are important to you. If they're important to you, they're important to me." With that my friend ended up buying everything that the MA put on her. 

This is the MAC that I know. Whenever I read these stories about snobby MAC MAs, it infuriates me because no one should be treated like that! I know if I were treated like I would give the MA a piece of my mind, right then and there on the spot, in front of the other customers, so they could know what an asshole he is too. Then I'd leave and report him to MAC. lol. But that's me. And I'm glad you situation was resolved.​


----------



## Dawn (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been disappointed with the Oak Brook store also.  I found if you don't have a fur coat on and a LV purse, that they basically ignore you unless no one else is in the store.  For that reason, I generally go to Nordstrom's in Oak Brook and they are all very helpful there.  If they only knew how much MAC I owned.  I always think of the line from Pretty Woman, where the snobby bitches in the boutique wouldn't help her and then she came back in all prettied up and said BIG MISTAKE, BIG MISTAKE...LOL


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure some of you will disagree with me on this, but after reading all this and also reading other threads about SA/MAs being rude. I personally think the SA/MAs should get paid commission. I know you all say we pay their salaries, but not really...MAC is. 

A persons attitude would change if they see they are not making money. I don't care if its fake or genuine. I personally do not shop at a MAC stores just because the experiences I've had in the past. I purchase probably 90% of my MAC at Nordstrom's. I get treated with personal attention and respect. I don't know if the MAs there get paid commission because it's Nordstrom's or what, but I can see a difference.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow...that's opposite from me. Everytime I go to a MAC counter (minus my first experience), I've always been brushed aside of looked down on. But at the MAC stores, they treat me like royalty. lol. Hmm. I dunno. Guess it depends on where the stores/counters are at too...like city/state wise.


----------



## Jadys (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i just wanted to say that this is exactly how ALL MAs at my MAC treat me. 
and its probably the main reason why i dont own more MAC than i do.

i really get jealous when everyone on here talks about how amazing their MA's are and how well they get along, when i was hardly even able to get someone to look at me. all i get are curt rude answers and even when im spending $200 like i did last friday, they just rush me out of the store.

you know what, whatever. now all my money goes to NARS and UD since Sephora MA's are friendly and nice to me._

 
What store do you go to? I go to the counter in Bayshore and the MAs there are really nice. I even wrote a letter to MAC telling them how great my experience there always is.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rushch6* 

 
_I'm pretty sure some of you will disagree with me on this, but after reading all this and also reading other threads about SA/MAs being rude. I personally think the SA/MAs should get paid commission. I know you all say we pay their salaries, but not really...MAC is. 

A persons attitude would change if they see they are not making money. I don't care if its fake or genuine. I personally do not shop at a MAC stores just because the experiences I've had in the past. I purchase probably 90% of my MAC at Nordstrom's. I get treated with personal attention and respect. I don't know if the MAs there get paid commission because it's Nordstrom's or what, but I can see a difference. 




_

 
Sho'nuff, we Nordie's gals (and guys) get paid commission. It's not much at all, but it sure keeps us motivated!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jadys* 

 
_What store do you go to? I go to the counter in Bayshore and the MAs there are really nice. I even wrote a letter to MAC telling them how great my experience there always is._

 
i go to roosevelt field cause i work there. maybe ill take a trip over to bayshore sometime!

i have definetly gone and stood in front of the foundations saying "excuse me excuse me pardon me i need help" for 15 minutes and they all just kind of stare at me and wisk by me, even when it wasnt busy. then when they finally help me theyre very short with their answers and really make me feel like im bothering them. they really make me feel like im stupid and that my money isnt good there. meanwhile i came in with a whole list in my head of things i wanted to buy but instead they really do rush me out of the store and have everything rung up and asking for my credit card before i can even pick out the other things i wanted. i just feel they are super impersonal and very snippy there. the best part is, some of them come into MY store to shop, but i would never DREAM of treating them the way they treat me in my store.

i have alot of B2Ms to bring in and i really want to get alot of stuff from smoke signals, but i just really dont feel like having people be condescending to me!


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow! I have had my own bad experience with some bad MAs. Most the time I am judged based what I am wearing. When I go to the mall I go after work. I am not done up, no make-up (I cannot get up early enough to put some on) and I am flat out ignored. 

I went one time to try out a smoky eye for a photo shoot I had the next day. I did not have an appointment that day. None said they will be with me or even a hi until an MA doing someone else’s make-up saw me. She asked me if I had been helped, I said no. She told me to wait for her because she is almost done. 

I waited and went through the colors. She even apologized for taking so long. After she was done and asked what I was looking for. Never once did she did not hesitate to help. I asked for a smoky eye demonstration to see what I have been doing wrong. She explained everything well, and was very knowledgeable. She was great.

I still feel bad because I found out she helped me even though she was going to be off for the day after the girl before me was finished. I ended up buying everything I didn’t have before and a few extras I was going to run out of soon. Not once did she complain or act unhappy. All the other MAs gave me a look when I bought so much. (They get paid commission at Macy’s). She even said she was thankful for my business and not to worry about keeping her there. I asked for her card and for now one I only go to her. 

She was even willing to do my make up for my photo shoot, but I declined because I had to be up at 5AM to get ready.

The other MAs still don’t give me the time of day when I show up. They just glance at me. One time I wait a few minutes since I needed a paint really bad, but since I didn’t even get a hello or asked if I have been helped I just walked out. It is their own fault they lost the commission. I will only go to that one girl that was more than helpful the first time, so now I call before hand to see when she is working.


----------



## Dianora (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_meanwhile i came in with a whole list in my head of things i wanted to buy but instead they really do rush me out of the store and have everything rung up and asking for my credit card before i can even pick out the other things i wanted._

 
When they ask for your credit card, simply tell them that you have more items you wish to purchase and that you're not done yet. They can't read your mind, and while they may be acting rudely, you have to be assertive and let them know when you really are done shopping. When they first start helping you, say something like, "There are four items I'd like to look at today" so they have no excuse for ringing you up early. What are they going to do, say, "No, you're not allowed to buy anymore"? A lot of the complaints about rude MAs in this thread could be remedied by an assertive attitude and a determination that you're not going to let someone treat you like that.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 17, 2007)

i hate it when MAs want you out in a quicky when you want to spend your time at the store to decide what you want to buy.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i go to roosevelt field cause i work there. maybe ill take a trip over to bayshore sometime!

i have definetly gone and stood in front of the foundations saying "excuse me excuse me pardon me i need help" for 15 minutes and they all just kind of stare at me and wisk by me, even when it wasnt busy. then when they finally help me theyre very short with their answers and really make me feel like im bothering them. they really make me feel like im stupid and that my money isnt good there. meanwhile i came in with a whole list in my head of things i wanted to buy but instead they really do rush me out of the store and have everything rung up and asking for my credit card before i can even pick out the other things i wanted. i just feel they are super impersonal and very snippy there. the best part is, some of them come into MY store to shop, but i would never DREAM of treating them the way they treat me in my store.

i have alot of B2Ms to bring in and i really want to get alot of stuff from smoke signals, but i just really dont feel like having people be condescending to me!_

 
whenever i ask for something and the MA got it for me, they always ask me if there is anything else i want.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_When they ask for your credit card, simply tell them that you have more items you wish to purchase and that you're not done yet. They can't read your mind, and while they may be acting rudely, you have to be assertive and let them know when you really are done shopping. When they first start helping you, say something like, "There are four items I'd like to look at today" so they have no excuse for ringing you up early. What are they going to do, say, "No, you're not allowed to buy anymore"? A lot of the complaints about rude MAs in this thread could be remedied by an assertive attitude and a determination that you're not going to let someone treat you like that._

 
I just wanted to chime in about MAs rushing customers.  Although it is not always right, SOME managers put pressure on their employees to help customers as quickly as possible. One of my managers told me I spent too much time with customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sometimes other people waiting give the MA dirty looks.  If someone wants to hang out and browse, I am fine with that as long as they understand that I have to help other customers.

Being assertive (in a polite way) does go a long way, though...we are absolutely not mind readers. Just tell us what you want.


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 18, 2007)

I hate shopping at the department store counters because the MAs there act like I shouldn't take any interest in MAC. I finally had enough of it and reported the counter at Nordstrom to MAC AND Nordstrom. MAC contacted me within 2 days and sent me a gift in the mail along with a letter. Nordstrom hasn't contacted me, which is surprising because they're so customer-service oriented. I would rather spend my time and money perusing at the only MAC store in the area, where I get great service and nobody discriminates or acts like they're better than you. Every time I have been in the MAC store I have been greeted and treated with respect, unlike at the counters inside Macy's and Nordstrom. Plus, if you spend at the MAC store, you can use your MAC account and they'll keep track of your purchases and how much you've spent, and they'll send you invites to launch parties (I got one for Barbie Loves MAC a few months ago, but I wasn't 21 yet so I couldn't go).  I think MAC needs to send a company-wide message to its stores and counters stressing this issue, because it seems to be so prevalent as opposed to a single district/state issue. This is nationwide, worldwide...and it's godawful.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

I see your rationale, and to some extent I agree. But....
I have found that I have never been treated poorly at a MAC counter inside of a Macy's, Bloomindales, Parisian or Nordstrom.  I have been treated poorly in MAC stores on occasion, or completely ignored, but I've gotten great service at times as well.  At one point I got wonderful service at MAC Green Hills (TN) and it was so rare that I left feedback.  Customer service has gotten so much better there in recent months.

Anyway, I find that at a MAC stores, where there is no commission, MA's are a bit more likely to be candid with you about a product.  For instance, if a MA has seen me many times, and sees that I am debating over a product, (s)he might come over and say "Well if you have X, you honestly don't need Y" or "LE item A has a tendency to crease, permanent item B works better IMO."  But with commission a MA/SA's primary motivation is to sell you something.  And what if you are a frequent returner like the OP, then you make get even worse service you've been profiled as such and there "isn't anything in it for them".  Plus, don't employees who receive commission get a a lower hourly wage?  I just don't think it's right to the worker or the customer, although if business is booming, it could be a nice bonus. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rushch6* 

 
_I'm pretty sure some of you will disagree with me on this, but after reading all this and also reading other threads about SA/MAs being rude. I personally think the SA/MAs should get paid commission. I know you all say we pay their salaries, but not really...MAC is. 

A persons attitude would change if they see they are not making money. I don't care if its fake or genuine. I personally do not shop at a MAC stores just because the experiences I've had in the past. I purchase probably 90% of my MAC at Nordstrom's. I get treated with personal attention and respect. I don't know if the MAs there get paid commission because it's Nordstrom's or what, but I can see a difference. 




_


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 19, 2007)

Let's not be mistaken ladies... Mac store employees do not get paid commission but they still have a pretty high sales goal to meet every month... Just because we dont make commission doesn't mean we don't care if you buy anything because we definetely do

and before it got changed, each transaction was supposed to be atleast $50
so chances are if you came in to buy 1 or 2 things (or so they thought) they would automatically get an attitude with you just because we were pressured so much to keep that average high
This was identified as a huge customer service issue and has since been thrown out since it was so stressful on the employees which often times caused that stress to be passed on to you ladies
I am not saying it makes it OK , just filling you in


----------



## jillianjiggs (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_A lot of the complaints about rude MAs in this thread could be remedied by an assertive attitude and a determination that you're not going to let someone treat you like that._

 
IMO, you shouldnt have to walk into any store needing an assertive attitude in order to not be treated in a negative way. you shouldnt have to prove that you aren't going to let anyone be mean to you. 

they shouldnt be mean to you in the first place


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I see your rationale, and to some extent I agree. But....
I have found that I have never been treated poorly at a MAC counter inside of a Macy's, Bloomindales, Parisian or Nordstrom.  I have been treated poorly in MAC stores on occasion, or completely ignored, but I've gotten great service at times as well.  At one point I got wonderful service at MAC Green Hills (TN) and it was so rare that I left feedback.  Customer service has gotten so much better there in recent months. ._

 





 I really love shopping at the Green Hills store in Nashville. The M/As are always so helpful and friendly and patient when I can't make up my mind. I have had great advise about products and colors for my skin and we usually chat about upcoming products or just whatever. I always leave feeling good no matter how much I spend.


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2007)

You should contact the manager. To become this upset at the mac counter because of how staff have treated you is totally unfair. What a jerk hey? Don't let him ruin your fun at mac. If all else fails you can always buy online and you have spektra for advice! But I would definitly say something because how you were treated is like the opposite of a description of good customer service!


----------



## Lady Orchid (Aug 21, 2007)

The problem with Mac is that they have their counters in high end department stores which are quite snobby. The one where I go is in a very snobby department store and is very intimidating. I really think Mac should sort it out and realise that the majority of their customers are young women who do not have loads of money! I mean the colour ranges are so varied it seems to me that they do want to attract young women, but then they go and put us off as we have to go into exclusive stores meant for older/richer people and put SA's on the counter who believe they have the right to talk to us like rubbish because we are young and not so wealthy. You have every right to take a product back that isn't right, they aren't cheap and foundations are the worst thing to get wrong because you can't even try to make them work! You should complain, it's none of his business whether you exchange things, how is that effecting his  life? Mac should know when they have bad representatives because the company do lots to prove that they cater for all people, they should know when some of their reps obviously don't have the same ethos! Don't get upset he's not worth it!


----------



## DonnaGirl (Aug 21, 2007)

I would have told him to go f*** himself...youa re the customer and you can look at whatever you want...not obligated to buy anything...and you can return whatever you want.


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2007)

I agree lol!


----------



## Dianora (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_IMO, you shouldnt have to walk into any store needing an assertive attitude in order to not be treated in a negative way. you shouldnt have to prove that you aren't going to let anyone be mean to you. 

they shouldnt be mean to you in the first place _

 
No, but when you're dealing with people, you come up against a whole variety of personalities. You can't just shrink back from rude people and let them ruin your entire MAC shopping experience, because they're out there, and no amount of good management is going to stop someone who's permanently got a bug up their butt from snapping at customers. So as much as you're sitting there thinking, "She shouldn't be treating me like this," you've just got to put on a smile and firmly (yet politely, of course, 'assertive' doesn't = 'rude') let the MA know what you need from that visit.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 22, 2007)

^^^what happened to ...

"the customer is always right"

???

we are doing THEM a favour buying from them - especially when we have so many options out there these days.

stores are supposed to provide SERVICE and if the people who are supplying said "service" are rude, we should be taking our business elsewhere and complain loudly to management at every level.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_^^^what happened to ...

"the customer is always right"

???

we are doing THEM a favour buying from them - especially when we have so many options out there these days.

stores are supposed to provide SERVICE and if the people who are supplying said "service" are rude, we should be taking our business elsewhere and complain loudly to management at every level._

 
i agree...i would not stand there and grin and bear it, nor would i "assertively" tell them what i need. i would leave and then complain to the management. i can buy makeup any day, any where else.

while i agree with your main point, Dianora, in a general sense - i would NOT apply it to salesperson interaction. i would just leave.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 23, 2007)

Not all people find it easy to be assertive, and if that's not in your nature it's a tall demand.

I had one customer who walked past the counter 3 times (I greeted her the first time and acknowledged her the other two) until I finally kind of stepped in her way (nicely and subtly) the 4th time and said "I see you walking past... are there some questions I can answer for you?"). She then hesitantly started talking, and I ended up finding out that she was painfully shy and a make-up virgin. She felt very very self-conscious, so I think I put her at ease, as she was joking with me a bit at the end of the visit. I can't remember at this time what she bought, but she did buy a few things and seemed quite happy.

I guess my point is: the ARTIST needs to be assertive and polite and welcoming and kind and aware of her surroundings. It's not up to the customer to change her personality: *I *am in my work-home, *I *am the expert, *I  *am the one with the talent, *I *am the one motivated to have you buy MAC because *I *should realize that the assertive/polite/welcoming/kind/aware sales associate at Sephora/Bobbi Brown/Chanel/Clinique/etc would probably love to help you!


----------



## blueyesdancing (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady Orchid* 

 
_





 The problem with Mac is that they have their counters in high end department stores which are quite snobby. The one where I go is in a very snobby department store and is very intimidating. I really think Mac should sort it out and realise that the majority of their customers are young women who do not have loads of money! I mean the colour ranges are so varied it seems to me that they do want to attract young women, but then they go and put us off as we have to go into exclusive stores meant for older/richer people and put SA's on the counter who believe they have the right to talk to us like rubbish because we are young and not so wealthy. You have every right to take a product back that isn't right, they aren't cheap and foundations are the worst thing to get wrong because you can't even try to make them work! You should complain, it's none of his business whether you exchange things, how is that effecting his  life? Mac should know when they have bad representatives because the company do lots to prove that they cater for all people, they should know when some of their reps obviously don't have the same ethos! Don't get upset he's not worth it!_

 
I agree, no one should be talking to you like rubbish, regardless of your age or status.

MAC is all ages, all races, all sexes....individual demographics will vary but in  many many markets, the "average customer" is NOT necessarily "young women"  but rather  25-45; and in many cases, they are professionals.  Keep in mind that they have a website to order from, free standing stores, multiple partner locations....they are not exclusively "high end"  and you will not find them in drug stores but you will also not find them at Neiman's. 

I am curious...where do we find the "right" to continuously return things?  If a foundation is off, thats one thing but like the OP, there are many cases of chronic returners.  

Each partner store has different return policies....check the back of your receipt.  Isn't it the "right" of the store to establish some sort of boundary or limit regarding returns purchased from them?


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_^^^what happened to ...

"the customer is always right"

???_

 
If you'd ever worked in retail, you wouldn't be repeating that nonsense.  Customers will try to cheat and swindle you any chance they get.  They'll make asses of themselves in order to "prove" the cashier/makeup artist/sales associate wrong.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_we are doing THEM a favour buying from them - especially when we have so many options out there these days._

 
This is a load of bunk, plain and simple.  You are not doing anyone a favor by acting like an entitled brat.  (Note that this is a general you.)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_stores are supposed to provide SERVICE and if the people who are supplying said "service" are rude, we should be taking our business elsewhere and complain loudly to management at every level._

 
People that have that attitude must lead sheltered lives.  Everyone has a bad day every once-in-a-while.  People aren't likely to become any nicer throughout the transaction if the customer is just going to continue acting like a jerk.

I'm glad that I no longer work in customer service.  I don't like most people.  I especially don't like the ones that think that they're entitled to the world and think that it should be handed to them on a golden platter.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhreakPhantasia* 

 
_If you'd ever worked in retail, you wouldn't be repeating that nonsense.  Customers will try to cheat and swindle you any chance they get.  They'll make asses of themselves in order to "prove" the cashier/makeup artist/sales associate wrong...

....This is a load of bunk, plain and simple.  You are not doing anyone a favor by acting like an entitled brat.  (Note that this is a general you.)...

...People that have that attitude must lead sheltered lives.  Everyone has a bad day every once-in-a-while.  People aren't likely to become any nicer throughout the transaction if the customer is just going to continue acting like a jerk...

...I'm glad that I no longer work in customer service.  I don't like most people.  I especially don't like the ones that think that they're entitled to the world and think that it should be handed to them on a golden platter._

 
I think you're dead-wrong. No offense, but it is probably for the best that you aren't working in customer service anymore. 

I think that for the most part people are not that bad, nor are they out to get us. There is a percentage of folks who will take advantage, but I really believe that most people are not that way. 

There *are *other options for people, and if you don't want to be nice they will leave and take their business elsewhere. 

And by the way, I think customers *should *complain. If it's a simple matter of a "bad day", the manager should know that this is out of the ordinary for the sales associate, but frankly: you shouldn't bring your bad day to work. I think some of this is a matter of maturity on the sales associates' parts _and _on the part of the consumers. Grow up, be nice to each other, and get on with your lives.

Oh and the jerkier a customer gets, the _*nicer *_I get. It enrages them, and they certainly can't complain, can they? Imagine that!: "Um, she was super sweet to me. What are you going to do about it!?"


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I think you're dead-wrong. No offense,_

 
If you truly didn't mean to offend, you wouldn't have made the statement.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_ but it is probably for the best that you aren't working in customer service anymore._

 
I don't disagree.  I already made the statement that I don't like most people, now didn't I?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I think that for the most part people are not that bad, nor are they out to get us. There is a percentage of folks who will take advantage, but I really believe that most people are not that way._

 
It's easier to look at it my way, that way you aren't disappointed when people prove you wrong.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_There *are *other options for people, and if you don't want to be nice they will leave and take their business elsewhere._

 
I never said that I wasn't nice to people when I was a cashier.  I was queen of the fake smile and insincere niceties.  No one could tell that I wasn't genuine, either.   

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_And by the way, I think customers *should *complain. If it's a simple matter of a "bad day", the manager should know that this is out of the ordinary for the sales associate, but frankly: you shouldn't bring your bad day to work. I think some of this is a matter of maturity on the sales associates' parts and on the part of the consumers. Grow up, be nice to each other, and get on with your lives._

 
Sometimes it isn't possible to leave your bad days at home.  It's impossible to forget that a loved one just died or that your car just got totalled.  It has nothing to do with growing up, either.  You probably actually meant suck it up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Oh and the jerkier a customer gets, the *nicer *I get. It enrages them, and they certainly can't complain, can they? Imagine that!: "Um, she was super sweet to me. What are you going to do about it!?"_

 
That's exactly how I was.  I think it annoyed people that they couldn't get my goat.  Flies to honey and all that.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 23, 2007)

PP, with all due respect, you ARE wrong.

i suspect you are also VERY young to be thinking like that.

there are reasons for the huge increases in catalogue and internet sales - and it is to be found in the attitudes you express.

i wish every MAC employee was like CA...  unfortunately, they are not.

a store employee is there to SERVE - like it or not.


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_PP, with all due respect, you ARE wrong.

i suspect you are also VERY young to be thinking like that.

there are reasons for the huge increases in catalogue and internet sales - and it is to be found in the attitudes you express.

i wish every MAC employee was like CA...  unfortunately, they are not.

a store employee is there to SERVE - like it or not._

 
Oh, a person cannot have a wrong opinion, you simply disagree with it.  I have the right to my opinions just the same as you have the right to yours.

You're quite wrong.  I'm 29.

I shop on the Internet because I like to do so, not because I can't deal with "mean cashiers/sales associates/makeup artists."  I'm not brave enough to drive to Nashville, so I buy the things I want online.

You're wrong about a store employee being there to serve.  They are there for a paycheck.  No one wants to deal with idiots and jerks all day long in order to be a servant, they're in it for the money.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 23, 2007)

This isn't really the place for an argument, but my last comment to you is this: I actually like working with people and I like helping them. THAT'S why I love my job. It's not the money. I am lucky to be working at a job I love, and I need money, sure, but that's not why I like my job. I like helping people get what they want and need, and I like seeing them leave happy. 

I _have _to work. I might as well do it serving people, since that makes me happy. I think I'm quite lucky to get both.

And if you think that's B.S., then that's fine. I'm not too worried about it... PS: I took a pay-cut to work this job, so it's clearly not all about the money.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with Claresauntie- a store employee is there to serve. I work with customers and even if they do not say "Good, how are you?" back after my greeting, or seem annoyed, or whatever- that's ok.. i still have to serve them, help them and make their shopping experience as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_This isn't really the place for an argument, but my last comment to you is this: I actually like working with people and I like helping them. THAT'S why I love my job. It's not the money. I am lucky to be working at a job I love, and I need money, sure, but that's not why I like my job. I like helping people get what they want and need, and I like seeing them leave happy. 

I have to work. I might as well do it serving people, since that makes me happy. I think I'm quite lucky to get both.

And if you think that's B.S., then that's fine. I'm not too worried about it... PS: I took a pay-cut to work this job, so it's clearly not all about the money._

 
I'm not really arguing.  I'm being attacked for my *opinion*.

I totally understand that you like to help/serve people.  I'm glad you get to work at a job that you like.  I like my job now.  I work at a sawmill with people I actually like and I don't have to deal with the public for the most part.  I really like almost all of the people that call from the companies that buy from us.  To each his or her own.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhreakPhantasia* 

 
_If you'd ever worked in retail, you wouldn't be repeating that nonsense. Customers will try to cheat and swindle you any chance they get. They'll make asses of themselves in order to "prove" the cashier/makeup artist/sales associate wrong.


This is a load of bunk, plain and simple. You are not doing anyone a favor by acting like an entitled brat. (Note that this is a general you.)



People that have that attitude must lead sheltered lives. Everyone has a bad day every once-in-a-while. People aren't likely to become any nicer throughout the transaction if the customer is just going to continue acting like a jerk.

I'm glad that I no longer work in customer service. I don't like most people. I especially don't like the ones that think that they're entitled to the world and think that it should be handed to them on a golden platter._

 
i work in customer service, and i understand what you're saying. except that i don't think your points have much to do with what is being discussed.

YES there are people who are entitled and try to cheat the system. i have dealt with tons of them. but none of these stories being discussed have to do with mean customers trying to ruin the MAC MAs day by acting rude and entitled. it's the other way around in this thread. 

and my comments about taking my business elsewhere and expecting decent and kind service were directed at the stories here about MAs being rude and snobby to customers who seem to have been innocent shoppers just wanting some help in buying makeup. 

i don't see any of these stories where the customer has acted like a jerk, or anything more than just being hurt by actions/words from a MA. 

i agree with most of your statements, but not at all relating to this thread...


----------



## eyebrowless (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhreakPhantasia* 

 
_I'm not really arguing. I'm being attacked for my *opinion*._

 
And you're attacking others for theirs in return.

Yes people may be in it for the money, and unfortunately there are quite a lot of customer service positions (retail etc.) filled by money-hungry-people-despising employees who come into their 'hate the people love the check' jobs in the morning and only look forward to leaving... but THEY ARE THERE AND HIRED AS EMPLOYEES TO SELL THEIR STORES' PRODUCT. They might make a commission, have to meet a sales goal, or generally just show a helpful attitude and make a good rep for the store or they're disposed of and someone is put in their place with the same goals. SERVICE is what they're paid for. Who cares if the person gives two lumps about the service part of their customer service position? Take initiative, help someone out, make a sale, keep your job, keep your checks. It's how the industry works.

AND SCENE. /rant.


----------



## Dianora (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Not all people find it easy to be assertive, and if that's not in your nature it's a tall demand._

 
Fair enough, but some of the complaints here are ones where the MA is almost expected to read the customer's mind, such as the one I was responding to about the MA asking for the credit card before the customer was done shopping. This could be labeled rude, inattentive, pushing-out-the-door, etc., but it also can be easily remedied by simply speaking up. If the customer simply hands over the credit card while thinking, "But I'm not done!" the MA will never, ever know the customer is not done.


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyebrowless* 

 
_And you're attacking others for theirs in return._

 
No, I was defending my position.  As jillianjiggs said, this is out of place in this thread, so I'm done.


----------



## Bonkisqueen (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow.. just read this whole thread and am a bit shocked/amused at PP's random interjections..  The reason that sales associates positions are considered "customer *service*" positions is because you are there to*  serve* people.  Does this mean I will do anything for my customers? No.  But I am never, ever rude to them, and I always cede to them in an argument, because in customer service, the customer *is* always right.  Its one of the oldest and most well-known mottos of the industry.  I do not bring my problems with me to work, and believe that if you are going through something that is going to affect your performance/attitude at work, you should call in sick instead of subjecting customers to your attitude.  The MAC employee who was so rude to SF was completely wrong and there is no excuse for it.  Behavior like that is never tolorated at my counter.


----------



## zeena (Oct 6, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry hun. 
That's awful!!

Believe me, when someone is rude to me, it puts a damper on my entire day.. it's ridiculous.

MAC is great, but what usually happens is you end up having a favourite, or two, or three, of their employees that you always look out for when you go in.. the kind of employees who are always happy to help you out because of the whole familiarity thing.

So, next time you go in, don't even feel dumb.. because the ladies there are nice to you, and he'll just feel stupid (and like a huge jerk) for being the only one who casts you out.


----------



## makeuplover1487 (Nov 10, 2007)

aww i feel so bad hun im sorry i totally know how that feels because it has happened to me before but not at a makeup store but a clothing store but i have a pro store like 40 mins away from me and a mini store in henri bendel also like 30 mins away and everybody in the stores are very helpful and friendly actually i was in the mini store last week to pick up a new foundation and the lady who helped me so was nice and as i was looking around i tripped and bumped into an arist doing a makeover i thought he was going to be rude but he was very nice and if somebody was that rude to me id be up their ass(born and raised in nyc attitude here is crazy) tell the manager he needs to be called out on his actions and sweety, dont let an asshole like that mess you up <3


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 I posted this thread over 2 YEARS AGO!! And i have just come on to Specktra after a long time and to my shock see that this thread is not only still going but is high up on the 1st page and has lots of recent replies! I can't believe it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankyou for everyone's replies/support still! I'll have to go back and read through them all when i have time. 

I still go in there but seen as i have left uni i don't get to go there much. 
And he still works there and serves me still, and he sucks up to me loads! I don't know if he's like that with everyone now or just to me because he remembers what happened, but seriously he really puts on such a ''nice'' act on me and i don't know if it's genuine but it's good enough for me, i just want to buy products, pay and leave with a smile on my face!


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_And he still works there and serves me still, and he sucks up to me loads! I don't know if he's like that with everyone now or just to me because he remembers what happened, but seriously he really puts on such a ''nice'' act on me and i don't know if it's genuine but it's good enough for me, i just want to buy products, pay and leave with a smile on my face!_

 
Yay for happy endings!


----------



## mintcollective1 (Nov 14, 2007)

when I was 19 i went into a nordstroms and was treated very very rudely by a mac employee...now I work for mac and I see it happen sometimes.  the artists sometimes forget that they are here to serve the customers, not just make goal.  Its funny, that same day i was also in college (but I was having a bad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...) and I was so upset I came home and wrote about it in my journal...Im 25 now and I found that journal the other day and read that entry and was like "oh wow"... dont let anyone give you the rock star attitude...let them know up front that they are being out of  line and it wont happen agagin...nothing will deter them more than to be called out, and also tell the mgr.  i pride myself on having excellent customer service, so why dont you come down to my counter


----------

